# Site Review Send Free SMS to RIM TATA Airtel Hutch Idea



## minniawochat (May 10, 2005)

Hello Guys

At last I got a service I tested it with RIM & IDEA &  reliance Smart & airtel send SMS to rim 5 sec IDEA & smart in less than 2 min  & airtel in 15 sec

Just register & tell about it to ur friends and they are giving more SMSs  
& also don't forget to click google ads 

www.digi-help.com/sms/register.asp

*Site Says It support All CDMA & GSM Please Check With your operator And Post review*

Thanks

[Edited Batty] Referral Removed


----------



## rajas (May 10, 2005)

Hi *minniawochat*. Welcome to the forum.

First of all, Thanks for the link.
Second fo all, Wrong place to post should be in General and not in Software Reviews.


Happy Posting.


----------



## club_pranay (May 10, 2005)

thanx for the link bro!!
this is the only one that works for tata/reliance!!


----------



## shri (May 10, 2005)

Good Post


----------



## naveenpoddar (May 10, 2005)

@minniawochat:  Really great link. it works. I received my password in secs. It gives 4 free sms. and many options also to gain free sms also.....


----------



## mario_pant (May 10, 2005)

i have some serious doubt about this site...... it does NOT have a privacy policy and neither any certificates..... is it safe enough.. cause i ain't giving away my mobile number with the gaining amount of SPIM...... so frnds be carefull...... and i ain't signing up for it ...... NO OFFENCE!!


----------



## vysakh (May 10, 2005)

man, why are you asking to click the ads ?
why is there are referal address in the URL ?

this all means one thing 
ADVERTISING


----------



## imcool (May 10, 2005)

Well Noticed, ADVIERTISEMENT, use this instead

www.digi-help.com/sms/


----------



## minniawochat (May 10, 2005)

*hey*

Look on scrolling text 

They saying that if we clicks on ads then thay can manage to give more free SMS s

Thanks


----------



## Charley (May 12, 2005)

Also can someone give a site where u can send also to BSNL? BTW I forgot there is another site Aasma.com - try that also.


----------



## minniawochat (May 12, 2005)

*BSNL & aircel is also working*

I think 

ALL GSM & CDMA  SMS is working

        BSNL & aircel is also working (i tested it)

Thanks


----------



## Charley (May 13, 2005)

minniawochat said:
			
		

> Hello Guys
> 
> At last I got a service I tested it with RIM & IDEA &  reliance Smart & airtel send SMS to rim 5 sec IDEA & smart in less than 2 min  & airtel in 15 sec
> 
> ...



Dude I tried the site yesterday. I didnt get any pasword for the registration & what more I requested for the pasword to be send by email, havent recvd that either. What should be done ?


----------



## minniawochat (May 13, 2005)

Hi

While i mistakley select that my reliance phone is landline & i dont  got sms passsword for that then i retry to register but i cant then i sent email {contact@digi-help.com} they reply with password and they corrected number.

So I say try to send them mail at  {contact@digi-help.com} may be they can help u too.

Thanks




			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> minniawochat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charley (May 14, 2005)

minniawochat said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> While i mistakley select that my reliance phone is landline & i dont  got sms passsword for that then i retry to register but i cant then i sent email {contact@digi-help.com} they reply with password and they corrected number.
> 
> ...



Dude tell  me whether u can send it to BSNL? BTW is there a confirmation you get that ur sms has been recvd from the site ??


----------



## minniawochat (May 15, 2005)

I have access  to idea,aitrtel , smart & RIM phone i register with there number .. I don't know any BSNL Frriend  so i cant test it


I don't understand what is u talking about.



> BTW is there a confirmation you get that ur sms has been recvd from the site



I got password through sms in my rim & smart mobiles

Thanks


----------



## Charley (May 22, 2005)

naveenpoddar said:
			
		

> @minniawochat:  Really great link. it works. I received my password in secs. It gives 4 free sms. and many options also to gain free sms also.....



I havent recvd any password from them even after a week.....


----------

